# Tivo API for scheduling?



## wingnutg144 (May 14, 2010)

I know this may have been asked, but is there a API for scheduling through the Tivo website?

I know that Blackberry has an application running on their phones, and am curious how they can schedule shows without a API.

Is it just a series web calls???


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There must be some kind of API, since there are multiple web sites that do TiVo scheduling (Zap2It, Yahoo, etc.). But it's not publicly documented, as far as I'm aware. You can either ask TiVo about it, or try screen-scraping m.tivo.com. (I suggest that one because there's less extra stuff to worry about.)


----------

